# Time for a Dro, need some help



## sasanifab (Jan 23, 2021)

So it’s time for me to get a Dro, there are so so many options available. My lathe is a supermax 1338, I measure the travel and it looks like 7.5x 40 give or take. Are there any vendors here who sell dros?


----------



## AGCB97 (Jan 23, 2021)

I'll be watching this with keen interest as I too have decided to put one on my slightly larger 17" lathe.
Aaron


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 23, 2021)

sasanifab said:


> So it’s time for me to get a Dro, there are so so many options available. My lathe is a supermax 1338, I measure the travel and it looks like 7.5x 40 give or take. Are there any vendors here who sell dros?


I haven't done business with them but these guys seem to have a good reputation among other forum members 



			DRO PROS Digital Readout beats Heidenhain Newall Acurite Sargon Fagor
		


John


----------



## macardoso (Jan 23, 2021)

I bought mine from AliExpress because the cost was so much better. I have been completely satisfied with the purchase.









						111.42US $ |New Big Lcd Display Dro Set Digital Readout 3 Axis Kit With 3 Pcs 5u Linear Scales 50 To 1000mm For Mill Lathe Machines Yh800-3 - Level Measuring Instruments - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




There was a thread this week which discussed it in more detail.









						DRO for my mill
					

I have a 8530 Clausing mill and id like to put a digital readout on it. What is the best bang for my buck readout i can get that wont hurt the bank but has decent functions. Worse case i just want a x and y location.




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## homebrewed (Jan 23, 2021)

I can't recommend the less-expensive igaging DROs.  Depending on your machine, you could find yourself chasing down electrical noise until the cows come home.  I managed to get my noise problem under control but it took a lot of screwing around to do it.  

If you just want to install DROs and get down to making stuff ASAP, get something that is designed for "real" machining..


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 23, 2021)

You’ll see my plug for the AliExpress DRO in the other thread. 
Works great and the LCD display makes it dead easy to use the functions such a bolt circles etc.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 23, 2021)

Search E-Bay. A ton of sellers selling them. I bought inexpensive 2 axis ones for my 13x40 lathe and 9x42 mill. I have had them for several years now and no issues. You will have to fabricate your own mounting brackets but that is no big deal.


----------



## mksj (Jan 23, 2021)

What is your price range, do you want magnetic or glass scales, do you want a graphical display? There are numerous threads on DRO recommendations, usually it comes down to how much wants to spend and if you want a manual in English. With regard to the least expensive DRO's there is always AliExpress, but there are similar models through US distribution on eBay. AliExpress if you have a problem, it may take a long time to get an answer or resolved, so to me it is more like flipping a coin. 

If looking for magnetic scales then a number of forum member's have purchased from this UK vendor. In either case you need to specify the length, resolution and type of scale if glass. Long axis is 5um resolution, cross slide is 1uM resolution, if glass scales you want to specify a slim line type for the cross slide.





						Universal Lathe Digital Readouts DRO Kits - Easy Fitting - Machine DRO UK
					

Wide Range of lathe Digital Readouts DRO Packages with Magnetic Encoders




					www.machine-dro.co.uk


----------



## jbobb1 (Jan 23, 2021)

I installed the DRO Pro EL400 on my lathe last year, which is about the same size as yours. This is a "machine specific" system. The install was fairly easy and straight forward. The only slight hurdle was cable management. You just have to be a little creative. I haven't had a single issue with it so far, so I'm a happy camper.
Their website site has several video's on installation and cutting the scales (they're magnetic). Customer service seems to be above average.


----------



## aliva (Jan 23, 2021)

I purchased a Sino  2 axis from Accusize  in Toronto for my lathe ( 12x36 ).and a Fagor  which came with my mill, both are working fine


----------



## f350ca (Jan 23, 2021)

I've bought from DRO pros, great service but about 3 or 4 years latter was having trouble and was told the head was obsolete so they couldn't repair it. Bought my next one from Aliexpress, came courier quite quickly, works great, same quality as DRO's Wouldn't hesitate to buy another

Greg


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 23, 2021)

I bought the cheapest most economical 2-axis DRO I could find on Aliexpress 3 years ago. I couldn't be happier unless I had waited 6 months to get the full-color LED display.








						154.47US $ 43% OFF|Dro 2 Axis Digital Readout With 2pcs 50-1020mm Linear Scale / Linear Encoder / Measuring Ruler For Milling Lathe Machine - Level Measuring Instruments - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Technical Ted (Jan 24, 2021)

You're right.... there are MANY options out there. I went with this one. It's a middle of the road quality/expense wise and the most important part, for me anyways, is the owner gives GREAT support and very quick responses (no affiliation). 





__





						Welcome to TPACTOOLS  - DRO CAT40 Decent Quality at Reasonable Price. 2 and 3 axis dro, cat40 er32 er16 collet chuck, er32 er16 collets, magnetic base indicator.
					





					www.tpactools.com
				




Ted


----------



## sasanifab (Jan 24, 2021)

Technical Ted said:


> You're right.... there are MANY options out there. I went with this one. It's a middle of the road quality/expense wise and the most important part, for me anyways, is the owner gives GREAT support and very quick responses (no affiliation).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m gunna give this a go


----------



## SSage (Jan 24, 2021)

So far, I think TPAC is a good choice. I bought one.

I went this route for my lathe: https://www.tpactools.com/2-AXIS-LATHE-DRO-DIGITAL-READOUT-_p_22.html

I like the metal case of the display. Got to make your own mounts to fit, but it does come with some flat bar and some mounting hardware to use. I guess you have to make the mounts on all of them? Not bad for $375 and its from a US seller, so it ships out fast. I think mine came FedEx ground in just a few days.


----------



## Technical Ted (Jan 24, 2021)

SSage said:


> So far, I think TPAC is a good choice. I bought one.
> 
> I went this route for my lathe: https://www.tpactools.com/2-AXIS-LATHE-DRO-DIGITAL-READOUT-_p_22.html
> 
> I like the metal case of the display. Got to make your own mounts to fit, but it does come with some flat bar and some mounting hardware to use. I guess you have to make the mounts on all of them? Not bad for $375 and its from a US seller, so it ships out fast. I think mine came FedEx ground in just a few days.


I don't know about the lathe DROs, since I've never bought/installed one. But the mill DROs I bought did come with all the mounting your need for the display/main unit. They also come with mounting pieces, like straight flat bar and angle pieces of aluminum, but you may still have to or want to make your own or customize the ones you get with the kit.

Ted


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 25, 2021)

For your first DRO I would go with DroPros, once you know what you are doing and what to expect, you will have a better experience with the unknown outfits. I have installed about a dozen DROs and DroPros was always less drama. A bad installation will almost always cause difficulties over time.


----------



## Hard_ware (Jan 26, 2021)

touchDRO with the glass scales?

under $400 if you have a tablet to use it with.  Graphic interface to store cut profiles.

TouchDRO lathe turning profile video
This not CNC you crank away, just a graphic profile to follow.
Much easier for me vs just the digits, which it has as well.
Works for milling also.


----------



## DLF (Jan 27, 2021)

Ditron D80 from China. 3 axis, 7” LCD, lathe mode with tool library. You can not go wrong with it.

If you have a vario lathe then you can order the version with RPM sensor input.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sasanifab (Jan 29, 2021)

SSage said:


> So far, I think TPAC is a good choice. I bought one.
> 
> I went this route for my lathe: https://www.tpactools.com/2-AXIS-LATHE-DRO-DIGITAL-READOUT-_p_22.html
> 
> I like the metal case of the display. Got to make your own mounts to fit, but it does come with some flat bar and some mounting hardware to use. I guess you have to make the mounts on all of them? Not bad for $375 and its from a US seller, so it ships out fast. I think mine came FedEx ground in just a few days.


What a pain in the ass to install..... but it’s amazing how much more accurate it is now. No more adding in backlash.


----------



## Technical Ted (Jan 29, 2021)

sasanifab said:


> What a pain in the ass to install..... but it’s amazing how much more accurate it is now. No more adding in backlash.



Yep, but taking the time and pains to do a good install and following the installation tolerances is time very well spent! Do it right once and enjoy the fruits of your labor!

Ted


----------



## macardoso (Jan 29, 2021)

sasanifab said:


> What a pain in the ass to install..... but it’s amazing how much more accurate it is now. No more adding in backlash.



Oh yeah, no fun at all.


----------



## Technical Ted (Jan 29, 2021)

sasanifab said:


> No more adding in backlash.


Even though the DRO will give you an accurate position, for the cross feed, it's a good idea to get the backlash out anyways so your slide doesn't move during the cut. 

Ted


----------



## sasanifab (Jan 29, 2021)

Technical Ted said:


> Even though the DRO will give you an accurate position, for the cross feed, it's a good idea to get the backlash out anyways so your slide doesn't move during the cut.
> 
> Ted


Ive replaced all wear items on the lathes except the cross feed nut, for the life of me I can’t figure out what size it is. It’s a supermax 13-38 and the acme threads fit in a 8tpi gauge but it’s some oddball diameter , something like 15mm, I gotta get the measurements, maybe you guys can help me figure this **** out


----------



## Technical Ted (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm not at all familiar with that machine and not much help as of size for the nut. If it's an import, it's possible that it has an imperial lead, but a metric diameter, but maybe others are more familiar with that machine. 

But, even with a new nut/screw you will still have some backlash. It's by design that there is clearance in acme threading. If you want zero backlash you would need a ball screw and nut. This is what most CNC type machines use because of the zero back lash.

Ted


----------



## macardoso (Jan 29, 2021)

Technical Ted said:


> I'm not at all familiar with that machine and not much help as of size for the nut. If it's an import, it's possible that it has an imperial lead, but a metric diameter, but maybe others are more familiar with that machine.
> 
> But, even with a new nut/screw you will still have some backlash. It's by design that there is clearance in acme threading. If you want zero backlash you would need a ball screw and nut. This is what most CNC type machines use because of the zero back lash.
> 
> Ted



FYI (EDIT: to others reading, not Technical Ted ) , ballscrews are not appropriate for manual machines as the will backdrive and slip out of position in a cut if not locked in place (like a motor holding the shaft).


----------



## Technical Ted (Jan 29, 2021)

macardoso said:


> FYI, ballscrews are not appropriate for manual machines as the will backdrive and slip out of position in a cut if not locked in place (like a motor holding the shaft).


Totally agree. I wasn't suggesting he went that route, just trying to explain the difference. Guess I should have been more clear. Thanks for pointing this out. The same goes for milling machines and other machines as well. Manual machines should have the friction and holding power of the acme screw/nut.

Ted


----------



## sasanifab (Jan 29, 2021)

I’ll send pics when I’m home for work as it’s really bothering me.


----------



## sasanifab (Jan 29, 2021)

So many buttons .... any one know if I should be using the “linear” or “rotary” setting


----------

